# Here's something you don't see every day



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Unless you're in Louisiana, Mississippi or Texas


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Alligator Gar right? Are they good eatin'?


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

CPAjeff said:


> Alligator Gar right? Are they good eatin'?


Both alligator and needle nose gar. The long snouts are needle nose and the short round snout is alligator....one of my favorite fish to eat. My brother and 2 buddies caught 30 on 40 jug lines and quit. They ended up with close to 300 pounds of meat. Going back again next month. Those things are voracious predators and I can't imagine a lake having that many large ones...incredible.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

by the way, why are my pics all turning sideways...grrr


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

LostLouisianian said:


> by the way, why are my pics all turning sideways...grrr


If you are uploading the pictures from your phone, they will come in sideways, unless you edit them before uploading them. All you have to do is rotate the picture 1 degree and then they will not come through sideways.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

CPAjeff said:


> If you are uploading the pictures from your phone, they will come in sideways, unless you edit them before uploading them. All you have to do is rotate the picture 1 degree and then they will not come through sideways.


Well that explains it, thanks Jeff. By the way he had a video too. They get them on the jug and pull them close to the boat then shoot them in the head with a .22 pistol. If you put them in the boat live they go nuts and bite anything or anyone they can reach. Very interesting to clean as well, they're tough as leather to skin.


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

LostLouisianian said:


> Very interesting to clean as well, they're tough as leather to skin.


I was just about to say, better break out the wet stone (or Grinder), cause your knifes are about to be assaulted!

That's A LOT of gar.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I watched a show one time on those relics of fish and they were saying that the native tribes used to use their scales as arrow heads.

Also on a side note they are being planted in the Illinois River to combat the Asian carp.

http://www.dailyherald.com/article/20160810/sports/160819836/
It would be fun to go fishing for one of them.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Grandma used to make them into garfish meatballs about the size of a regular meatball then cook them a little and make a gravy and serve over rice....Absolutely the best fish I have ever eaten in my life that way. I sure wish someone in the family had taken time to get her recipes before she passed away at the young age of 99.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Gar is pretty much like any other southern food. Dip it in batter, fry it in 'ol, pour some gravy on it, and have it with a beer. Which would explain the sideways pictures. Just take them before you tip over from eating too much gar and drinking too many beers and your pictures won't be sideways.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Critter said:


> I watched a show one time on those relics of fish and they were saying that the native tribes used to use their scales as arrow heads.
> 
> Also on a side note they are being planted in the Illinois River to combat the Asian carp.
> 
> ...


As far as I knew there always were gar in the Illinois River. Maybe pollution got em.

In parts of the Missississississippi River I couldn't keep the Longnose Gar off my trot tines and bank poles; marauding bastards. They'd strip the bait off 100 bank poles in 30 minutes. They'd tear everything up if they got hooked.

I've only had Longnose Gar smoked.

ooh, ooh, top of the page

.


----------

